
Generation X slackers, showing boomers and millennials how to deal - JSeymourATL
https://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/2020/03/forgotten-generation-x-slackers-no-more-showing-boomers-and-millennials-how-to-deal-when-reality-bites.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> While millennials and Gen Z kept partying and going to the beach, and
> boomers who didn’t want to recognize they are not so young anymore kept
> brunching, Gen X stood up and took action — and stayed in.

I never understood how broad-sweeping generalizations get made like this.
Where's the data to support it? Some rowdy college kids on spring break don't
speak for all of Gen Z. Sure, the going narrative is "young people don't care
because it's inconsequential to them" \-- it makes for a nice sound bite, but
is it actually realistic?

~~~
DangitBobby
No, it's bullshit.

[https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/is-one-generation-
takin...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/is-one-generation-taking-the-
coronavirus-less-seriously-than-others-not-really/)

> There’s been a lot of finger pointing in the past few days over who isn’t
> taking the coronavirus seriously. Some have pointed to millennials out at
> bars or brunch, saying they are not taking recommendations to stay home and
> avoid crowds to prevent the spread of the virus. Others have gotten
> frustrated with baby boomers stubbornly carrying on with their weekly
> gatherings and travel plans. (President Trump asked Americans to avoid
> unnecessary travel in new national guidelines Monday.)

> But when you look at recent polls, there just isn’t any evidence that one
> age group is more concerned than another about the spread of the disease.
> And furthermore, there doesn’t seem to be an age gap in people’s willingness
> to adopt preventive measures.

